# Carver ICB - Schwinge kaputt :(



## LimboPhilip (11. April 2022)

Hallo liebe Community,

Mir ist die Alu-Schwinge von meinem Carver ICB Rahmen in der Größe L gebrochen, bzw gerissen. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das Bike wieder fit bekomme, oder zufällig noch eine heile Schwinge im Keller liegen? 

Liebe Grüße, Philip


----------



## Elwood_huang (4. Mai 2022)

Der Herr Rotte präsentiert sich sehr gut:






						Rotte-Schweißtechnik
					

Rotte-Schweißtechnik repariert Fahrradrahmen aus Aluminium, Stahl und Titan



					www.rotte-schweisstechnik.de
				




Scheint sehr kompetent zu sein - einen Kostenvoranschlag gibts Online.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LimboPhilip (19. Mai 2022)

Also schweißen lässt sich die Schwinge leider nicht, ich bin wohl oder übel auf eine neue Schwinge oder einen neuen Rahmen angewiesen.. Weiß jemand, ob man auch eine andere Schwinge verbauen kann?


----------

